# Pig in Allegan County



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://fox17online.com/2016/03/25/giant-hog-breaks-pastures-fence-put-down-by-allegan-deputies/


----------



## mhall9150 (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is another version of the story:
http://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo...s_shoot_wild_pig_after.html#incart_river_home


----------

